# Jet DC1100 Cannister?



## afterhours (Oct 4, 2014)

hi have a dc100 that's about 10 yrs old works well. I recently wanted to upgrade to a 2micron canister filter. ordered one and it is 20" in dia where my dc1100 is 18" in dia. anyone run into this and if so how did you solve it. can't really afford 800 now for a complete new setup. saw an old post here in another forum and commented on it hoping original poster would reply. this seems like the right place, thanks, don.


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

Just a thought (though I haven't done it myself): 

Make an adapter ring out of 3/4" mdf, and route an 18" diameter groove on one surface (to fit the DC), and a 20" groove on the opposite surface, to match the cartridge. You can line the grooves as needed with foam weatherstripping to seal.

You'll need to find someway to clamp the pieces together.

Check out Wynn Environmental for some ideas- they have suggestions of modifying their filter to fit various DC's.

Good luck.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

jdonhowe said:


> Make an adapter ring out of 3/4" mdf, and route an 18" diameter groove on one surface (to fit the DC), and a 20" groove on the opposite surface, to match the cartridge. You can line the grooves as needed with foam weatherstripping to seal.


Ditto! Works great!

Eric


----------



## afterhours (Oct 4, 2014)

I broke down and bought the new jet cyclone...


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

afterhours said:


> I broke down and bought the new jet cyclone...


Nice! Did you sell the old DC-1100 and canister?

Eric


----------



## afterhours (Oct 4, 2014)

returned the canister and sold the dc 1000 for 275. and jet sold me the new one for 675 shipped.


----------

